
This Dell XPS 13 Bug Fix Adds 2 Hours of Battery Life - CrankyBear
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/dell-xps-13-battery-life-fix
======
krakensden
The current XPS 13 has been a mess of critical BIOS updates, especially as a
Linux user. Really pretty disappointing- my next laptop is probably not going
to be a Dell.

